# West desert deep creek elk



## LABSRULE (Oct 25, 2007)

My wife drew the muzzleloader tag this year and she also drew a cow tag for the same area. We made our first trip out there this weekend to check out the area. The area is very different than anywhere we have ever hunted for elk and we are looking forward to learning much more about it. I think our first trip was fairly successful. We ended up seeing 25 elk with all of those being cows. We are just looking for any help that we can get with general areas or any helpful hints. Anything would be appreciated.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

PM sent.......


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a cousin that had that tag 3 years ago and took a nice 370 380 bull. He said it is different than most units. I will talk with him and see what he recommends.


----------



## Jonwo (Apr 29, 2010)

Why is that area different than any other area?


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

You obviously have never been there........


----------



## Jonwo (Apr 29, 2010)

obviously not, which is exactly why I would like to know why it is different. I have hunted area 11 in Nevada, which is right across stateline. Is it the climate that makes it so different?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Jonwo, it's very hard to get into. One road on the east goes up into Tom's Basin and the other comes in from the south side. Nearly all the west side is Indian land. It's very rugged country. I'm not sure if you can still take a four wheeler into Tom's Basin but certainly not a truck. There are springs and guzzlers around the south and east side that we've seen elk tracks at. You might want to check those. We've also seen elk in the beautiful little basin at the top of Granite. Plenty of water in Granite but you'll be packing everything you kill out of it.
As far as the deer go, you'll be very dissapointed. Lisa and I went out a month or so ago and it was pretty dismal for deer.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Everything that Longbow has said is correct. you can drive up to the top of Toms Basin, but you cannot drive down into it. If you play your cards right you can get into the elk as they head west. On the West side, there are some rather alrge alfalfa fields that the elk feed in everyday. At sunup they either go back into the cedars to the East or they head West into the desert. I would certainly check out Rocky as it ALWAYS holds elk. The Southwest end of the unit can also be nice. The mountain is very rugged!


----------



## LABSRULE (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. I really appreciate it. So I am assuming where we find the cows now is where the bulls will be come the end of September?


----------



## Jonwo (Apr 29, 2010)

sounds like a pretty cool area, I hope I get to chance to visit that area one day


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

Just wondering how the hunt went, and if/where you turned up elk. Contemplating putting in for early rifle next year.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Hope you get an answer as this post is almost 6 years old. Just an FYI.


----------

